# Premiums are going up???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Let me get my best Gomer Pile impersonation: "SURPRISE! SURPRISE! SURPRISE!"



> HealthCare.gov average premiums going up in 2015
> 
> Associated Press
> 
> ...


I love how the "administration" keeps saying if you go out and look for it you "could" still get it for what you are now. "IF" you qualify for the tax credits!!

The sad thing is that now it is in its second year... It will get harder and harder to over turn OR rewrite this bill. Sad thing is this is here to stay and we will all be paying for it. Watch out when the "funding" is drying up and they have to raise taxes to help "fund" this horrible bill. Or to pay the subsidies people need to make this "affordable".

Again this is a horrible bill with some decent points. Needs to be revamped in a major way. Like I have stated good things are the denying coverage for pre-existing conditions, making sure insurance companies are paying 80% of collected premiums back in health care expenses, dependents can stay on until age 26, etc.

BUT... This bill did nothing to help lower the costs of doing health care. Like I have mentioned hospitals have to pay for increase in wages for Janitors, accountants, secretaries, nurses, etc.... they have to pay for increases in electricity, water and sewer, medical supplies, disposal of waste, etc.

So now with fast food workers demanding increase wages to $15 an hour.... What do you think that will do to the wages of everyone in a hospital?? Because why would you push a broom at a hospital for $12 an hour when you can get $15 for pushing a broom at Mc Donalds! So you think everyone working at a hospital will want an increase in pay if minimum wage goes up? So what will that do to the cost of running a hospital?? What do you think that will do to insurance premiums??? You see everything is tied together.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I didn't see that coming..... :rollin:

I used to be able to buy health insurance while I was in college for $25 a month. Now that I am back in college and off my parents insurance it was going to cost me around $800 a month. Affordable my ***.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

that's damn good coverage for $800.00 per month! i mean damn good.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's what the Obama care website spit out for my modest income.


----------

